# Moss Q



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

ok, sorry for the stupid questions, its been a long time since I had to use moss - am I looking for moss that look like the dried moss or the stuff in the bag?

https://myfirstorchid.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/wpid-photo-feb-25-2014-909-am.jpg

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9a/Schultz_Sphagnum_Peat_Moss.jpg

With a quick strip test my KH falls around 120 and my PH about 7.5-7.8, I need to drop my PH for angelfish so I'm thinking putting the moss in a bag in the tank? The tank is 110 gallons. Thanks for any input!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can I ask why you want to lower your PH for Angelfish? I breed and raise Angels in water that has a PH of 7.8 with no problems. Peat Moss will lower your PH but it will not stay there as it will rise again with every water change.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Can I ask why you want to lower your PH for Angelfish? I breed and raise Angels in water that has a PH of 7.8 with no problems. Peat Moss will lower your PH but it will not stay there as it will rise again with every water change.


I was going to drop it because I keep reading that angels like a PH around 6.5-6.8. Now I'm confused


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Wiccandove said:


> I was going to drop it because I keep reading that angels like a PH around 6.5-6.8. Now I'm confused


7.0 is neutral, but a higher pH is OK but stay within 6.8 - 7.4 is the best for them.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

skylane said:


> 7.0 is neutral, but a higher pH is OK but stay within 6.8 - 7.4 is the best for them.


Thanks so much


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't bother. Use the water as is out of the tap. I have bred them at pH of 8 or even a little higher. For wild caught fish it might be an issue, but not for locally raised fish.


----------

